# Salt



## bridge577 (Sep 30, 2005)

Out on my own this year, wondering how to price salt. I know how much it will take subject to the conditions, but what to charge.
I can't buy bulk yet, 800lb snow-way spreader 80lb bag at $5.00 my cost what is a resonable mark up.

If a lot takes 10 bags do I charge $100.00?


----------



## norrod (Nov 3, 2004)

Last year, I was paying 4.57/80# , and charging $17.50/80# applied.


I never had anyone complain about the cost. I haven't got prices yet from my supplier this year, but I am sure prices will be going up this season.

HTH


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

try this 4 times the bag cost or .35-.40 per pound dont for get to charge a flat rate for the driver, speader, storage, loading, and cleacup of the eq. this is per job. my rate is 75.-100 dont sell your self short the eq. cost money and most likly will need to be replaced 5-7 years:waving:


----------



## QualityKutz01 (Sep 15, 2005)

Last year I charged $15.00 per 50lbs. I applied by way of bags. I applied the bags with a Western Tailgate spreader. Model 1500 I think...Might be a 1000 though. I never had any complaints about the cost. Now I got the prices per bad for this year and they went up a little bit. I get a pallet of 50lb. bags for $174.00 o.t.d....While last year I only paid $150.00 per pallet. As far as my pricing for this year I will probably end up figuring out a per time rate for each of my customers so it will be easier for everyone. Just a rule of thumb...You have to be able to market your business so your prices can't be too high but at the same time don't gouge yourself either. Just pick a % that you want to make on any job regardless of what you are doing and stick to it.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I don't know where in Ohio you are, but around here the going rate is $.35-.45 per pound. You might be able to shave a couple cents if the lot is huge. For example, we have a couple lots that use a pallet or more per salting (2400 pounds) and these get about 2-3 cents less per pound. They are also high maintenance accounts which we salt frequently. These prices are for rock salt. Ice melter type products are much more. Twice actually. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lawn Care Pro's (Oct 28, 2005)

*heres the scoop*

If you can buy in bulk (by the ton) you should pay pending on where you live somewhere in the range of $75-$90.00 per ton = about 2200 lbs) you do the math. if you have a place to store it then you can make some money!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I get $20.00 per 50lbs.


----------



## segcont (Oct 27, 2005)

We are central Ohio and all of our salt comes from Champain Landmark. We have a 20 ton Hydraulic Tinder set on the floor. There truck unloads into our tinder and we load directly into our V-boxes. The also sell buy the bag. All salt is mixed to be concrete safe and plant safe. We average around $ 15.00 a bag with most of our customers being very high maintence and mid to large size lots.


----------

